# 0905?



## Grimson (26 Juni 2007)

Grüße,

ich bin heute von einer +905xxxxxxxxx Nummer auf dem Handy angerufen worden und hielt die +9 für die Auslandvorwahl +49, da ich nur fix drüber gelesen habe und da sich der Rest der Nummer wie eine Vorwahl in meiner Nähe las, hab ich prompt zurück gerufen, da ein Freund gerade umgezogen ist und ich es für sein neues Vorwahlgebiet hielt. Dumm Dumm Dumm.. sollte man vielleicht als Abiturient besser wissen, nicht einfach so zurückzurufen.. aber nun ists passiert.
Am anderen Ende hatte ich einen Mann, sprach kein Deutsch, ich kann leider auch absolut nicht einschätzen welche Sprache es war, klang aber Ost-Europäisch, im Hintergrund hörte ich weitere Stimmen. Hab dann nach wenigen Sekunden wieder aufgelegt.

Jedenfalls habe ich schon bei der Bundesnetzagentur geguckt und laut der Nummernvergabe sind 0905 Nummern in Deutschland nicht vergeben. Wie würdet ihr weitervorgehen um herauszufinden ob mich das jetzt ordentlich etwas kostet? Kann ja leider nicht beweisen, ob es eine "Spam" oder "Betrugs"-Aktion war, nehme es nur mal stark an.

Tipps? Ideen?

MfG Grim in panic ^^


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2007)

*Aw: 0905?*

türkische Handynummer? Verwähler evtl?
Mal die Nummer notieren für alle Fälle.
Kosten? Schwer zu sagen, da von Vertrag abhängig. Max 2 Euro würd ich mal so sagen.
Preisgefälle lässt Missbrauch denkbar erscheinen - aber halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da ja ein echter Mensch dran war.


----------



## Tier (10 Juli 2007)

*Aw: 0905?*

Hallo Grimson!

Genau dasselbe passiert mir auch! Und zwar schon seit mehreren Monaten, und so ca. 1 mal alle zwei Wochen! Bei mir ist es folgende Rufnummer: +905369685821

Mir war die Nummer von Anfang an zweifelhaft, drum hab ich noch nie abgehoben oder zurückgerufen. Laut dieser Seite http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern.html sind die Vorwahlen 0901-0905 reserviert für "Online- und Telekommunikationsdienste".

Gerade eben hab ich bei der Vodafone (mein Handyanbieter) Kundenhotline angerufen und die Dame hatte davon noch nie gehört und kann einerseits die Nummer nicht zuordnen und zweitens deswegen auch keinen eingehenden Anruf von dieser Nummer sperren. 

Bei welchem Netzbetreiber bist Du denn? Hast Du schon probiert da mal nachzufragen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2007)

*Aw: 0905?*

+ = 00, also ist +905 TÜRKEI und nicht die "Türkerei" (sorry an alle TürkInnen) Mehrwertdienst


----------



## Tier (10 Juli 2007)

*Aw: 0905?*

Aaaaah!

Okay, das leuchtet mir ein. Demnach gibts also keine Gefahr wenn ich das nächste mal ans Telefon gehe? Dann werd ich jetzt wohl mal ein paar Sätze Türkisch lernen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

*Aw: 0905?*

hallo,
is zwar schon etwas sehr alt dieses thema aber hab da doch mal noch ne frage. bei mir hat auch so jemand angerufe. aber da stand dann +499053038xxx.
es piepte auch so als ob ne sprachaufnahme aktiviert worden währe

gibts da nen unterschied zwischen +9053..... und +499053...... ?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2009)

*Aw: 0905?*

Ja gibt es +905 ist TÜRKEI....und +49 ist Deutschland...wurde aber schon ein paar mal geagt *rolleyes*


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2009)

*Aw: 0905?*

ja das hab ich auch gelesen. aber in deutschland gibt es diese vorwahl nicht +499053 sogesehen 09053


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2009)

*Aw: 0905?*

der thread scheint alt zu sein. ich schreibe mal was dazu, da ich (zum 1. mal)  von einer 0905x nummer angerufen worden bin. ich weiß zwar nicht, woher die nr kommt, aber dieser thread ist etwas irreführend, weil hier einmal von 0905 nummern und einmal von 0090 (bzw. +905) die rede ist. Eins ist aber klar: 0090 ist türkei vorwahl und mit 00905x fangen türkische mobiltelefonnr. an. zu 0905x kann ich wie eingangs erwähnt nix sagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2010)

*Aw: 0905?*

ja, ich bin auch angerufen worden von diese Nummer
+90542........Niemand geht dran. Mehrmals sogar.


----------



## Michaelworks (14 Juli 2012)

Leute, es ist ein Unterschied, ob 0090... auftaucht oder nur 090..., letztere ist nicht die Vorwahl der Türkei!


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2012)

Was für ein blödes Thema und dann schon aus dem Jahr 2007. Es ist doch völlig egal, welche Nummer mitgesendet worden ist. Die Absenderkennungen können beliebig eingestellt werden, wenn man das so will. Manchmal sind Telefonnummern der Anrufempfänger in den Listen der Anrufer, die dort einfach nur zufällig gelistet sind. Macht euch doch mal nur nicht zu viele Sorgen um jeden Pups!


----------

